# Need to work on flexibility....check out stack on master



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I hate this stack.....but it sure is comfortable.......50 year old rider.....loving my master...


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

You could flip your stem and drop at least 2 of those shiny spacers. Nice ride otherwise.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Colnago Headset 1"???? :idea:

I now, it is black, not silver, but higher.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Colnago Steuersatz Master Shop Freiberg


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

majorbanjo said:


> I hate this stack.....but it sure is comfortable.......50 year old rider.....loving my master...


Nice! What size is your frame again? A 55? I normally ride a Colnago 55 but if I were to ever get a Master X-lite, I would get a 56 because of the very short 125 mm HT of the Master. 

I had a line on a 55 Master in PR99 but the fact it was a 55 stopped me from getting it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice bike. Love the color scheme--myC59 has the same color scheme.

You do need to work on your flexibility. I am 56 yo and that stack would be way too high even for me. 

Post more pics!


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice! What size is your frame again? A 55? I normally ride a Colnago 55 but if I were to ever get a Master X-lite, I would get a 56 because of the very short 125 mm HT of the Master.
> 
> I had a line on a 55 Master in PR99 but the fact it was a 55 stopped me from getting it.


This is a 56


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

vhk30 said:


> Colnago Steuersatz Master Shop Freiberg


Wow...thanks for this.....


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Nice bike. Love the color scheme--myC59 has the same color scheme.
> 
> You do need to work on your flexibility. I am 56 yo and that stack would be way too high even for me.
> 
> Post more pics!


Thanks.....will post more pics when I'm back home......on vacation at my parents house....

My flexibility is getting better with every ride.........I'm a runner mainly....as I age transitioning more to bikes........loving every minute of it....especially with this colnago....it's a Gem.....


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful bike nonetheless.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Nice bike. Love the color scheme--myC59 has the same color scheme.
> 
> You do need to work on your flexibility. I am 56 yo and that stack would be way too high even for me.
> 
> Post more pics!


I'd love to see pics of yours as well....I love the PR99 color on carbon colnagos.....and especially the C59......


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

majorbanjo said:


> I'd love to see pics of yours as well....I love the PR99 color on carbon colnagos.....and especially the C59......


Seek and ye shall receive... 

NOTE: I have updated the wheels from Campy Eurus to Fulcrum Racing Zero Comp (limited edition). The biggest difference is that the Fulcrum are a bit lighter, have a carbon hub shell and come standard with CULT ceramic bearings (for the limited edition wheelset).


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Seek and ye shall receive...
> 
> NOTE: I have updated the wheels from Campy Eurus to Fulcrum Racing Zero Comp (limited edition). The biggest difference is that the Fulcrum are a bit lighter, have a carbon hub shell and come standard with CULT ceramic bearings (for the limited edition wheelset).


Wow!!! That's the best looking C59 I've seen so far......:thumbsup:


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

majorbanjo said:


> Wow!!! That's the best looking C59 I've seen so far......:thumbsup:


Wow- stellar!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

majorbanjo said:


> Wow!!! That's the best looking C59 I've seen so far......:thumbsup:


Major, thank you very much. I like the understated black and white theme. It works great for the Master light and I think it works well for the C59. It has a certain classy look that appeals to an old guy like me.

But I think that ALL Colnagos are beautiful. Heck 99% of all bikes are beautiful...a moving feast for the eyes and othe senses.


----------

